# Danzig and Rambo



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 9, 2010)

Have you ever noticed how Glenn Danzig Look alot like Rambo?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgSn0SbQJQI&feature=related
Just sayin'.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

But danzig is a pussy compared to rambo...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfD7agP1yxw&feature=related

or

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syMN7St9vQs&feature=related


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 9, 2010)

Haha, i saw that. He can sing better though.
Plus more hawt. ^.^


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Ya no shit, stalone is all steroids and HGH. Danzig might actually just be somewhat ripped.

Stalone can't even speak, let alone sing LOL

I only like that one song by danzig for whatever reason, and I have yet to find any misfits songs that I like.

Know of any?


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 9, 2010)

*snort* shit no, imo The Misfits are one of the worst sounding bands around. People like them because they embody all that is hard core punk: Whacked hairdoes, body art, high half the time, and that they sound like shit being strained through a microphone(Sex pistols anybody?). Save their one song Dont open till doomsday, (which could be done better by just about anybody) they are without redeeming qualities. Other than the fact that they gave metallica the song Die Die My Darling. (which is fricken badass!)


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

haha FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!! metallica covers aka Garage inc is a sick album! Disc 2 is my favourite by far but turn the page, die die my darling and whisky in the jar are all kickass songs.

Hardcore punk spawned the ever so popular band... "rise against" are you by chance a fan of them?

It also spawned this whole metal core bullshit... which I really don't like since I cannot stand blast beats.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah, I know rise against. The punk band Sum 41 had a few songs that were very similar in sound. But all in all, None of this newage stuff even comes close to Iron Maiden, Bruce Dickenson, James Dio,...and those other badasses. XD


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 9, 2010)

The King in Crimson himself
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtgAynh-b3U


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

NO TO DIO! FUCK DIO AND FUCK RAINBOW!

BLACK SABBATH's FIRST FOUR ALBUMS THEN OZZY + RANDY RHOADS

But for real... get a copy of the iron maiden 666 dvd or BD... its pretty freaking sweet!

Bruce is kinda a panzy actually, but steve harris is the man, and so is the rest of iron maiden 

Going to watch that vid then update this post...

Edit: holy fuck... if only bruce had more influence in writing the songs.... 

and i thought at first you were talking about.... this : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jM6y6qPLh8s&fmt=18
1969 never sounded so good....


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 9, 2010)

i dont know about you, but Fear of the Dark is still one badass song.
and i believe i have seen that vid before.
But yes the Ozzy is good, very good. But I must admit I do like the moderately fast-paced headbanging shit. I get ya goin.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

I love how since the dawn of that song... everyone sings along to it while having their lighters/cell phones out... That song is so much better live.

I still need to see them live... had tickets but i was sick... same thing happened with metallica. Fail IMO :C

How about pantera's cowboys from hell?


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 9, 2010)

They ok. Not my favs but they get you riled. Never had the oppertunity to see any of them live. They were either never playing in my area, or they were in fukking europe.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Metallica seems to be buttfucking europe at the moment... sad really, means less concerts for us :C


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah, but we are the Americans, we have guns! What do we need music for! XD


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Well guns are fun and all... but music is much better because when you go to a concert, you're surrounded by thousands of people who are there just to have a good time. that combined with the music which already gets you pumped up means EVERYONE HAS A GOOD TIME.

better than the simple adrenaline rush from poping off a few rounds at a target or a deer.

Edit: enjoy this kickass song... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tm8rT2aV7XM
damnit... the fucking album version is that much better... this singer sucks the big one...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 9, 2010)

[yt]weNO9k1TXS0[/yt]

_Welcome to my book collection..._


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 9, 2010)

Creepy mothefukker aint he?


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

yeah danzig is a just a LITTLE fucked... i mean look at the blood splatter shit in the video in the OP.

Marilyn manson still is creepier by most peope standards, but to me, he's just a smart guy, who decided to fuck with everyones minds, and make a pretty penny at the same time.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 9, 2010)

> And the kid says its the sabath, you shouldnt be doing that. And so Jesus say blah blah blah blah, and he kills the kid.


 
HAHAHAHA. Jebus ftw.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> HAHAHAHA. Jebus ftw.



LMFAO







how in the fuck do you get image tags on here now-a-days?


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 9, 2010)

i knew it! Jesus was a goddamn lizard man with an uzi bent on threatening to kill aall the cute little lambs if people didnt listen to him!


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

No... HE PROTECTS THE LAMBS WITH A MOFO'ING MICRO UZI!

http://16.media.tumblr.com/XGclJOZcIixro04g0d3kpAWNo1_400.jpg

this one is pretty good as well


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 9, 2010)

no wonder lady magdalane was considered the whore of babylon


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey... she gave infertile parents a chance to adpot!


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 9, 2010)

All hail gay couples adopting!
Yay!


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey, bromance is an accepted sexuality!


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 9, 2010)

Yep, personally im prolly not doin kids any time soon however. Plus it usually works better with two ppl.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Kids are supposed to come AFTER you established your career, found a partner, and bought a house in a suitable neighborhood to raise them in.

Get all those things down pat then maybe you're ready to think about kids.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 9, 2010)

Wont happen for a while for me here Time constraints play a big factor in how much fun i can have. ;D


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey, fun and fooling around are two different things... Ones great, the other, not so much :|


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 9, 2010)

Just dont make the mistake of sleeping with a realative of the director. XD


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Like I said... fooling around isn't a good idea... XP


----------



## Tycho (Jan 9, 2010)

I am trying to imagine Sly Stallone singing "Mother".

:|

Not as funny as I hoped it would be.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 9, 2010)

the only danzig I know of is the city.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 9, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Haha, i saw that. He can sing better though.
> *Plus more hawt.* ^.^



hahahaha
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

asljbgskjdbakjsnfsgnlsdhahahahahahhasblkfjbdlkg


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 9, 2010)

Ever heard of the godawful misfits? He started them.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 9, 2010)

Me and Glenn share the same birthday. But my soul has existed longer than his, so he is unoriginal.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 9, 2010)

He lost his soul when he covered himself in red cornstrach pretending it was blood then getting up in front 2000 people to scream into a mike proving just how fukked up he really is, he's just as bad as Michale Graves.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 10, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> He lost his soul when he covered himself in red cornstrach pretending it was blood then getting up in front 2000 people to scream into a mike proving just how fukked up he really is, he's just as bad as Michale Graves.


 
He can't be hardcore like Iggy Pop, and rip his chest apart onstage with broken glass and rub raw meat on himself. He can't be like GG Allin and shit himself onstage, then rub it on his face. And he can't be Ian Curtis, or Kurt Cobain, and kill himself. Damn.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 10, 2010)

But he has the same oppertunity to die in a plane crash just like half of al dead musicians. That or choke on his own spit.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 10, 2010)

Not anymore, modern planes are too safe compared to old ones.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah, but musicians seem to be magnets to plane crashes.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 10, 2010)

Because they chartered cheap planes.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 10, 2010)

Then we get american pie song from it.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 10, 2010)

I have no idea what you're talking about, but I dont want to know.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 10, 2010)

You, know. The whole "Bye Bye miss american pie. Drove my chevy to the levy but the levy was dry." c'mon u dont know this?


----------



## Tudd (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh... everyone knows that song.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 10, 2010)

It is called american pie right?


----------



## Tudd (Jan 10, 2010)

google says yes.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 10, 2010)

All hail the almighty google. You would be useless without it.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 10, 2010)

And so would you.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 10, 2010)

every night when I go to bed, I pray to In n Out, google, and the jetpuffed marshmellow man.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 10, 2010)

And not the gay fairy? How dare you...


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey, the gay fairy is reserved for special occasions when i get some.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 10, 2010)

Ha, you could try the gay god, you might end up in a relationship, but you'd score more often.


----------

